# Living in Cyprus



## Crumpet (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am moving to Cyprus in the next 2 months with my girlfriend. This has come about as I have joined a new firm who want me to live in Cyprus for a min of 18 months.

Luckily, the company are dealing with most my relocation issue (permits etc) but I have to find my own accomodation, transport....

I have done some research and have decided that Larnaca is ideal as Nicosia is expensive (although close to the office) and what it would cost in Nicosia for an appartment I could have a villa with private pool (to deal with these hot summers I am looking forward to).

The reason for this post is I am interested to hear from expats currently living in Cyrpus/Larnaca who can tell me about it. I want to know if they are pleased about the move, the hurdles they have had to deal with etc.

Also, I want to know what the drive is like from Larnaca to Nicosia as it is a journey I will be making daily.

Basically, I am after some reassurance that it is a good move with a better standard of life than the UK. Also, would be nice to have a network of brits to talk to once I am in Cyprus.

Anyway, I look forward to your comments.

Regards
Crumpet


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Larnaca is my least favourite town in Cyprus but that's based on the odd trip here and there over many years rather than a formulated opinion. 

In terms of the trip, it's the closest main town to Nicosia, probably take you 30 minutes tops each way. It's the traffic once reaching Nicosia you need to worry about.


----------



## Crumpet (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for this. I am hoping to visit soon to give the drive a dry run.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Crumpet,

You are doing well to be taking this decision seriously.. I too work in Nicosia and am conastantly changing my mind about living.. Ok here are the facts

1 - accomodation in nic is expensive and your looking at 650 (min) for a 3 bed apartment. This will get you a flat that looks like something from post soviet moscow and to give you an idea, my first flat was covered in swastikas (externally) and decorated like the 80s. this will be like 4th floor also.

2 -Larnaca is the only commutable bigger town and has good expat areas. 650-700 will get you a 3 bed detached villa with a pool but the going rate for 'maintainance' is 100 euros and this seems to be a fixed thing (a con).

3 -Commuting between lanrarnca (or a village near) to nicosia takes 45 minutes.. I have timed it 4 times this week and it is around 45 every time. 

4 - As you know cyprus gets hot.. but Nicosia gets really hot and in the summer it was very bad. Also the streets in nic are not pedestrian or pram friendly and people will not think twice about mounting the kerb when your pushing a pram and are obliviouse to anyone else.. frankly its dangerous! My 3 year old stumbled while crossing the road and the drivers didnt even slow down.. i had to pick her up and run with her to safety.. its scares me

Taking all this into account it seems like Larnaca is the way to go but it does have some points you need to consider.

1 - If you put yourself in a village there may not be much to do for the kids and schools may be far

2 - Employers here tend to think they own you.. its kind of like the 80s yuppy culture with who can stay in the office longest and all that "what is it half day? crap when you leave on time"... it is silly and they havent yet figured that productivity has nothing to do with how long you sit there (go to any bank for an example ;-)... If you hold an important job you will be called regardless of time / day off and you will be expected to come im.. so if youre in larnaca it could be hard.. This may only be me though but please check with your employer. 

Finally if you want to PM me with who your working for i will get the inside info on the environment as it is a small business / tech community and i may know someone whos cousin works there or something.

Cheers


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also forgot to mention the petrol to do the commute is about 40 euros a week for most people.. I have a large car (1.6 pet) so seems to cost me more.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

zeeb0 is the 45 minute commute due to rush hour or in general because of the distance? I don't recall that route taking so long, I seem to recall that once you are on the motorway it takes about 25 minutes to get to the outskirts of Nicosia (no speeding).


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

hi there was not stopped traffic but it is always slow before the lights at laiki bank before the highway.. i have travelled at different times and am basing the 45 mins on travling from the business area of nicosia to places like aradippou or oroklini.. u know so a bit of local driving also. 

45 seems to be the general number although im sure some days you could get 35 if you were lucky


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Doing the dry run is an excellent idea. You have to be there to get the best idea. Asking for advice always helps, but first hand experience is best. Do not expect to have everything handed to you on a plate, you also have to make an effort to input.
Learn some basic Greek always helps and do mix with the local people too. Village life can be nice but there, apart from the other problems, speaking Greek is a big plus!
Larnaca sea front is being refurbished and is looking nice. It is close to the airport and other coatal towns, and Limassol with it's year round activities is also close by, about an hours drive.


----------



## Crumpet (Jan 6, 2011)

I really appreciate all your responses. I am hoping to be in Cyprus at the end of this month to view some properties. 

At the moment I pay too much money for rail fare and spend a good 1.5 hours a day on the train so a 30-45 min car drive is acceptable. The petrol cost is something I will have to accept if I want to live in a villa rather than a flat.

This is all good info though. Thank you


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

You should estimate 45 minutes commuting time as morning rush hour into Nicosia is stop and go from the point where the high merges with the Limassol highway. In no traffic you can estimate 20 minutes from the Aradippou roundabout to the entrance of Nicosia without speeding. 

Larnaca is cheaper than Nicosia but you can also get a villa in/around Nicosia for about htat price but without the pool. Somone from work was telling me a 15 year old, 250 square meter house in Latsia is for rent for 500e.
Since you'll be here for only a few months might as well be in Larnaca. I have several coworkers who live around Larnaca and commute all the way to the other side of Nicosia. Some of them live in Oroklini and others in Pervolia.


----------

